# Installing single binary from thumbdrive



## frodo (Feb 12, 2015)

FreeBSD 10.1.

I installed single binary "easytether" for BSD. Needs libusb.so.2
FreeBSD 10.1 has libusb.so.3 and a symlink for libusb.so.1 pointing to libusb.so.3.

I contacted the devs but in the meantime, would I symlink libusb.so.2 to libusb.so.3 and cross my fingers?

If so, where would I make the link? I'm guessing /usr/local/appropriate folder.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 14, 2015)

Shared libraries get their version bumped for a reason.  It might work or the application may crash every time when it calls functions that were changed.  The right answer is to ask the authors to release a package that was compiled on FreeBSD 10 so it links to libusb.so.3.


----------

